
An example of the best resignation letter I ever received - benryon
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/12/example-of-most-impressive-resignation-letter-i-ever-received-based-on-20-years-of-hr.html
======
splodge
Not long after having to use a Windows desktop instead of Linux, I
accidentally typed ":q!" into a skype conversation with my boss, instead of
into the terminal session on a Linux VM that was running vim.

My boss replied with "That's the best resignation letter ever!"

